# Athletes foot/blisters



## loopytheone (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey there, just wondering if anybody has any advice on foot care? I don't have athletes foot as in the scaly rash between the toes but I have been getting blisters pop up randomly on my feet for a while now and sometimes they come in groups and it is incredibly painful. Eventually the blisters drain themselves, the skin goes brown, and peels off. I've been told by a nurse that these blisters are another form of athletes foot?

The cream she prescribed me has burnt all the skin off the top of my toes and feet and caused loads of little blisters. Does anybody have any advice on other ideas to treat athletes foot/random blisters that wont burn my skin off?


----------



## Tad (Jul 17, 2014)

What footwear are you usually wearing (none, rubber flip-flops, leather sandals, socks and shoes, and if so what kind of socks and shoes.......)? I'm thinking that the first step may be to make changes there?


----------



## CastingPearls (Jul 18, 2014)

loopytheone said:


> Hey there, just wondering if anybody has any advice on foot care? I don't have athletes foot as in the scaly rash between the toes but I have been getting blisters pop up randomly on my feet for a while now and sometimes they come in groups and it is incredibly painful. Eventually the blisters drain themselves, the skin goes brown, and peels off. I've been told by a nurse that these blisters are another form of athletes foot?
> 
> The cream she prescribed me has burnt all the skin off the top of my toes and feet and caused loads of little blisters. Does anybody have any advice on other ideas to treat athletes foot/random blisters that wont burn my skin off?


If you go barefoot a lot, you might have recurring poison ivy, oak, or sumac.


----------



## loopytheone (Jul 18, 2014)

Tad said:


> What footwear are you usually wearing (none, rubber flip-flops, leather sandals, socks and shoes, and if so what kind of socks and shoes.......)? I'm thinking that the first step may be to make changes there?





CastingPearls said:


> If you go barefoot a lot, you might have recurring poison ivy, oak, or sumac.



I am usually barefoot around the house, which is where I spend most of my time! When I go outside it is usually cotton socks and trainers. I know my doctor said to spray and clean all my shoes and such so I have done that. 

I am not sure if we get poison oak or ivy in the UK? To be honest I very rarely leave the house barefoot. I can't think of anything I have had in contact with my feet at least, but then memories aren't always reliable!

Thank you for the advice guys!


----------



## moore2me (Jul 18, 2014)

Loopy,

1. You can get poisons from plants from pets (cats and dogs) when they rub on your feet after being outside. You should be able to identify the structure of the poisonous plants in your area, and execute a search and see if these plants are growing wild or in some flower beds that are not well cared for in your area. Your feet are one of the first things to go bad on people when their health starts to go downward - we really should be careful about what we expose our feet to.
l
For example, I can go forty feet outside my door and find poison ivy plants growing wild. I doubt if my stoopid dog would avoid the plants if he was chasing a squirrel or a bird. 

2. Also, if socks have fabric that rub and irritate your delicate skin, it cause a friction burn and a blister. Socks that are not natural material like polyester are bad to do this. You can buy tubes of 
thick and slippery lubricant that are designed to rub and your toes and heels and cut down on friction. It should be available where foot products are sold.

3. If you are having trouble with your feet & blisters or other sores, it is recommended your sick to white or light colored socks. This way you can easily tell if you are having any bleeding or discharge from blisters. Dark socks are usually not recommended. Also, light colored socks and be bleached each time they are washed - some I do every time mine are washed.


----------



## Tad (Jul 18, 2014)

Do you have any degree of pet allergies? (just thinking that if you do, walking barefoot indoors on dog hair (I don't care how much one cleans, pets are good at spreading hair around) could be a trigger? (pure, blind, speculation).


----------



## agouderia (Jul 20, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> If you go barefoot a lot, you might have recurring poison ivy, oak, or sumac.[/QUOTE ].
> 
> Poison ivy, oak, etc. plants that cause such extreme reactions don't exist on the Eastern shore of the Atlantic where Loopy lives. (I was hospitalized once because of poison ivy, so I know what I'm talking about. )
> 
> ...


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 20, 2014)

CastingPearls said:


> "_If you go barefoot a lot, you might have recurring poison *ivy*, oak, or sumac._"


Are you sure you don't mean poison iv-OR-y? Because, that's what my dad calls it.

I know about this stuff because it's my job to to get rid of all of the poisonous plants and weeds in the yard. Anytime I see anything like that, I snip it down to the roots, drag out as much of the root as I can get, let it dry a bit, and into the chipper for compost...


----------



## Jah (Jul 21, 2014)

I have had this problem for 16 years and gave up trying to treat it.


----------



## Yakatori (Jul 23, 2014)

I want to say _poison ivOR-ieS_. Because it's plural, as in more than one species.


----------

